
Bitcoin Price Soars to $7,200 in Zimbabwe - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/09/26/bitcoin-price-soars-to-7-200-in-zimbabwe/
======
sharemywin
sounds to much like a scam. And the site had barely anything to the website.

